# 5 of the Best Places to See Wildlife in Canada



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 10, 2017)

5 of the Best Places to See Wildlife in Canada
By Claire Powell/ Adventure Travel Canada/ Leisure Travel/ North America Regions/ Specialty Travel/ A Luxury Travel Blog/ aluxurytravelblog.com

"It’s no secret that Canada is a destination for all types of traveller. It’s got cosmopolitan cities, towering mountains, verdant forests, crystal-clear lakes and more opportunities for adventure than you could imagine.

But another string to Canada’s bow, and one that’s sometimes overlooked, is its wildlife. From orca whale off the coast of British Columbia to giant polar bear in Manitoba, here’s some suggestions for the best places to see wildlife in Canada...."







Richard


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 10, 2017)

I was thinking :
King Street Club Area of Toronto on a Friday night .

for the legacy version :google :
Sudbury Saturday Night ; by Stomping Tom Conners
and watch it on You Tube
( Inco = a Nickel Mine in Sudbury ) if you google the lyrics .

****
On a serious note : the train to Churchill Manitoba is non - operational due to
flooding of the railbed that caused damage last year .
There is no road access ; so most supplies , including food are currently shipped there via (expensive) air transportation .

Churchill as a community is suffering from this .


----------



## bizaro86 (Dec 10, 2017)

Radium hot springs has lots of wildlife (bighorn sheep, mountain goats, eagles) and is less remote than some of those options.


----------



## moonstone (Dec 10, 2017)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> I was thinking :
> King Street Club Area of Toronto on a Friday night ...



HaHaHa!  Yup!


~Diane


----------



## Mosescan (Jan 26, 2018)

If you go to Banff you have to drive around the Minnewanka loop. You will usually see Big horn sheep and deer. I have also seen herds of elk and grizzly bears although they are pretty rare. The Icefield parkway between Banff and Jasper also has some wildlife. It's the only place I've seen mountain goats. Anywhere you can get off the beaten track in the Rockies is great for seeing wildlife but those are some of the areas more frequented by tourists.


----------



## Icc5 (Jan 26, 2018)

Radium Hot Springs is where we saw some wildlife after seeing nothing in Banff after being there a week.  We also did see some bear in our drive to Panarama where we stayed our secon week.  We saw the bear on the side of the road as the mother bear went down towards the water and her baby was on the ledge next to us.
Bart


----------

